#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wil je dat Allah van jou gaat houden

## Harith

*Ale Imran
31.* Zeg: "Indien gij Allah liefhebt, volgt mij, Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadig." 

*32.* Zeg: "Gehoorzaamt Allah en de boodschapper", maar als zij zich afwenden, dan heeft Allah de ongelovigen niet lief.

----------


## Harith

*33.* Allah verkoos Adam en Noach en de nakomelingen van Abraham en de nakomelingen van Imraan boven de volkeren. 
*34.* Afstammelingen, de een van de ander. En Allah is Alhorend, Alwetend.

----------


## Harith

*35.* Toen de vrouw van Imraan zeide: "Ik draag aan U op wat in mijn baarmoeder is, dat het vrij zal zijn (om U te dienen), aanvaard het van mij, Gij zijt gewis Alhorend, Alwetend." 
*36.* Maar, toen zij er van verlost was, zeide zij: "Mijn Heer, ik ben verlost van een meisje." - Allah wist het beste wat zij voortbracht. "En de man is niet gelijk aan de vrouw. En ik heb haar Maria genoemd en ik stel haar en haar nageslacht onder Uw bescherming tegen Satan, de verworpene."

----------


## Harith

*37.* Daarom nam haar Heer haar (Maria) met welbehagen aan en deed haar goed opgroeien en vertrouwde haar aan Zacharia toe. Telkens, wanneer Zacharia bij haar in de kamer ging, vond hij voedsel bij haar. Hij zeide: "O, Maria, waar hebt gij dit vandaan?" Zij antwoordde: "Het komt van Allah." Voorzeker, Allah geeft volop aan wie Hij wil. 
*38.* Toen bad Zacharia tot zijn Heer: "Mijn Heer geef mij een rein nageslacht; voorzeker, Gij verhoort het gebed."

----------


## Harith

*39.* En de engelen riepen tot hem, terwijl hij in de kamer stond te bidden: "Allah geeft u de blijde tijding over Johannes, die Allah's woord zal vervullen - en hij zal edel, kuis en een profeet onder de rechtvaardigen zijn. 
*40.* Hij zeide: "Heer, hoe zal er een zoon voor mij zijn, waar ouderdom al over mij gekomen en mijn vrouw onvruchtbaar is?" Hij antwoordde: "Zo doet Allah, wat Hij wil."

----------


## Harith

*41.* Hij zeide: "Heer, geef mij een teken." Hij antwoordde: "Uw teken zal zijn, dat gij drie dagen slechts door gebaar tot de mensen zult spreken. Gedenk uw Heer vaak en verheerlijk Hem 's avonds en 's morgens." 
*42.* Toen zeiden de engelen: "O, Maria, Allah heeft u uitverkoren en u gereinigd en u boven de vrouwen aller vollkeren uitverkoren."

----------


## Harith

*43.* "O, Maria, wees uw Heer gehoorzaam en werp u neder en aanbid met degenen, die aanbidden." 
*44.* Dit is een van de tijdingen van het ongeziene, die wij u openbaren. En gij waart niet bij hen toen zij lootten (om te zien), wie hunner de voogd van Maria zou zijn, noch waart gij bij hen, toen zij met elkander redetwistten.

----------


## Harith

*45.* Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn. 
*46.* En hij zal tot het volk spreken in de wieg en op middelbare leeftijd en hij zal n der rechtvaardigen zijn."

----------


## Harith

*47.* Zij zeide: "Heer, hoe zal ik een zoon hebben, daar geen man mij heeft benaderd?" Hij zeide: "Zo schept Allah, wat Hij wil. Wanneer Hij iets beslist, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees" en het wordt. 
*48.* "En Hij zal hem het Boek (de goddelijke Wet) en de Wijsheid en de Torah en het Evangelie onderwijzen."

----------


## Harith

*49.* En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 
*50.* Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vr mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan; vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij.

----------

